# Ischia



## SuzieN (Jun 16, 2009)

I like to move to ischia, but I don't know if Internet connexion are working there... Anybody know ?


----------



## ischia123 (Jun 18, 2009)

SuzieN said:


> I like to move to ischia, but I don't know if Internet connexion are working there... Anybody know ?


Yes it has all the modern facilities....internet avialable via wire...or wireless. Hope u like it there, just watch the narrow roads.:ranger:


----------

